# Skull Mold



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Added a skull mold how to to the website. It pretty much like the one Vlad had.

http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/gotskulls.html


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Thanks so much Jeff. Vlad's how-to has been inaccessible - so it's nice to finally get another skull mold how-to on the site. I like how you also threw in a variety of finishing touches. This one is going in my notebook for sure.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, thank you for posting this! I have been looking for a good skull mold tutorial for a while now. Excellent!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I always wondered how to do this. Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What did you use for a release agent?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Aquayne said:


> What did you use for a release agent?


You dont need one if you are using plaster. I have not learned how to use 2 part foam but I understand that you could use that mold then you do need to use a release agent. Once I get my hands on the foam I will add it to the how to.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on the how-to, good work on the photos too. I have used this method now for a couple of years. I found when the plaster starts to set up in the mold you can use a spatula to move some of it up the sides to even it out. Also, if you dont have a dremel tool you can use a knife to scrap any extra plaster off as long as it is still damp. Fine sand paper works after its hard to remove minor bumps. For the just killed look I have used cherry stain after a thin coating of latex. Makes a good raw meat look.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great information, especially since Vlad's is no more. thanks!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Great "How To" thanks 
I remember from collage that we added milk to the mix of plaster to help make it more rigid. The milk makes the plaster cure at a higher temperature and strengthens it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the how-to ... looks "easy".


----------

